# Brake upgrades?



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

Can you swap brakes from a b5 s4 and run them on a 95 s6? i would really like to upgrade the brakes cause the stock ones arent that good. any information appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or does anyone know of any other cars that i can use brakes from?


_Modified by philsburydonuts at 9:37 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Brake upgrades? (philsburydonuts)*

Not sure about the B5 S4.
But a popular conversion is to use the RS2 brackets, 993TT Porsche brakes aka Big reds or blacks and 2001 A8L rotors 323mm X 30mm. I went with the big reds. Cost is around $1200 or so.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Brake upgrades? (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Not sure about the B5 S4.
2001 A8L rotors 323mm X 30mm


The 323mm's are actually from the S8, the A8 runs the 312mm.







The 312's are nice paired with some Boxster calipers cause you can still stuff them under 16" wheels. Makes it nice for those who run steelies in the winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Brake upgrades? (PhatDub20v)*

Nice try on the correction, but.... My statement is still correct.








The regular A8 uses the 312mm, the A8*L* uses the 323mm rotor. The S8 also uses the 323mm (Lucas brakes) or has the 345mm rotor (brembo brakes). Don't know enough about the S8 to say when the switch was.
Mine fit under 16" Avus' although just barely, most 16" probably will not fit.


----------



## s6sputnik (May 21, 2007)

I went with the 996tt caliper/993tt rotor set up on mine


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

the Porsche TT brakes work awesome.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Brake upgrades? (philsburydonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsburydonuts* »_Can you swap brakes from a b5 s4 and run them on a 95 s6?

To run HP2 calipers/rotors you need HP2 strut housings only available in Europe.


----------

